# XFX Code aber wo?



## ReNji (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mir eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft und ich hatte einene XFX-Force Code dabei.
Mein Problem ist jetzt:
Wo gebe ich den Code ein???

MfG

Renji


----------

